# So, who has a good carpenter bee trap plan?



## joefrog (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey all,

My deck is getting buzzed by the cordless drill of the insect world, the carpenter bee. Does anyone have a good plan for one they'd like to share?

Thanks!
Joel


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

If you go onto YouTube , there are several videos of folks making the traps. Plenty of good info online as well as a few here on LJs : ) I've got to make some of my own…should have started them during the Winter.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

http://lumberjocks.com/search_results?cx=016283335483199634424%3A4na88symhay&cof=FORID%3A9&safe=high&q=carpenter+bee+traps&sa.x=17&sa.y=11


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Wasn't aware of these, in the next couple weeks I have to tear out an entirely holed and ruined corner support of the house that is/was filled with bees. Should whip up a couple to put out after to keep them away.


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

Just tried this last summer on the advice of Grangettos. Tin pie plate with a tiny hole (sewing needle) in the center. Find the nest. After dark place the pin hole directly over the nest fill the pie plate with insecticide (there's one for bees). Let it drip slowly over night. Next day bees gone for good. Worked like a charm


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

just wait


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have them too. They seem to like the sub-facia of my shop. I'll be whipping up a few of the traps, but ALSO will be painting the underside of that sub-facia. My shop is stained with painted trim. They don't touch anything with paint on it, but the stain doesn't even slow them down. So wherever I can I'll be painting.


----------



## sgv (Mar 21, 2013)

There is a product put out by Rymar (chew stop) it is liquid pepper spray for paint and stain I have bin selling it for about two years in my store, people say it works very well


----------



## joefrog (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks y'all, I appreciate it. A guy was selling them at a local flea market near where I was camping. In the AM he had a truckload, in the PM he was down to 10. Apparently pretty popular!


----------

